# Optic recommendations



## RagtimeJoe (12 mo ago)

I just got an optic ready M&P 2.0 Compact, 4" barrel with suppressor height sights. I want to put an optic on it but am at a bit of a loss as to which optic I should go with. I've never had an optic on a carry gun and know I'll have to go through a learning period. I think the green is preferable to red. Other than that I'm trying to keep my cost to a minimum just i case I decide to go back to iron sights.

I'm hoping there are others on the forum that have already gone done this road and can share their wisdom.

BTW, I'm leaning toward the Swampfox Liberty optic.

Thanks for any help anyone can offer.


----------

